# Blue Roan....



## RubyCockapoo

We are the proud owners of a beautiful blue roan Cockapoo called Pepper who will be 13 weeks old on Thursday. Her coat is growing and we hope to keep it as long as possible but it got me thinking this week, what happens to a blue roan if you clip them? If anyone has any advice on how this will affect her colour, or any before and after pictures, I would be very grateful.


Thanks
H


----------



## kendal

depens on how dark she is, their are several shades the the roans, some very light others very dark, she she will eather ve a light gray blue with brcl spodges or a very dark blue with black splodges, most blue roan will end up with black legs almost like they are wering boots. but i have seen cockers go almost compleaqtly black but started off black and white then blue roan then almost compleatly black. 

3 weeks










8 weeks










and now


----------



## embee

Oh wow Kendal that colour looks amazing clipped short. That's not you dog is it???


----------



## kendal

lol no its a dog on another forum, he is stunning, i remeber seeing the photos just after i got Echo, i was in shock thinking Echo was going to change so much then i relized looking at the time lijne that Echo had already passed the colour changing age so i knew she would stay B&W. but he is a cracking looking dog.


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Wow, what a lovely looking dog! Hope Pepper stays as good looking as that - she is quite similar to the picture curled up between the feet, although I think she's a bit more blue. I posted some pictures of her on another thread last week - in The Puppy Place, a thread called 'JD Autumn Puppies'.

Thanks, Kendal - great to see what affect clipping has on the coat.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Wow, that dog is stunning! I've never seen a blue roan clipped short before. :love-eyes:


----------



## embee

Jedicrazy said:


> Wow, that dog is stunning! I've never seen a blue roan clipped short before. :love-eyes:


Hehe told you it was lovely...


----------



## tessybear

I was determind to leave my blue roan Dexter's coat long. He has a long soft straight fluffy coat. But everytime he walks into my house from the garden, park or woods he brings in so much with him - leaves, twigs etc my carpet needs hoovering so much now! His coat is brushed every day so it never gets tangled but it does pick up a lot of bits. I'm about ready for him to have his first clip now but I must admit I'm dreading it!
Pepper is beautiful I think I met her at a poo fest did I?


----------



## RubyCockapoo

tessybear said:


> I was determind to leave my blue roan Dexter's coat long. He has a long soft straight fluffy coat. But everytime he walks into my house from the garden, park or woods he brings in so much with him - leaves, twigs etc my carpet needs hoovering so much now! His coat is brushed every day so it never gets tangled but it does pick up a lot of bits. I'm about ready for him to have his first clip now but I must admit I'm dreading it!
> Pepper is beautiful I think I met her at a poo fest did I?


Hi Tess

Yes, you met us at Virginia Water - Pepper was jus 9 weeks old and I was carrying her.

She too has quite a straight coat and it seems to be easier to comb than Ruby's very curly coat, so I'm hoping it will be easier to keep longer.

Let us know how you get on if you get Dexter trimmed!

Take care
H


----------



## jbaldwin

We are looking for a Blue Roan Cross but are finding it ahrd to find a breeder, can you advuise as your little one is juts gorgeous.

Thnak you

Jan


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Kendal always have a soft spot for the gorg Alfie, it was Alfie who I saw and made me fall in love with blue roans and want one.Mable's coat has gone darker, but still fairly light really. Would love her to go darker still and curlier if I'm honest, Alfie is darker than that now is nt he ? She's a scrattie dog rather than a beauty but that fits her personality and she's my scrattie dog xxxxx


----------



## MillieDog

Millie as a 9 week puppy









Than at about 5 months old










Millie just over a year old


----------



## MillieDog

Oh forgot to say. That there white is often on the ends of the fur, so if they are too heavily groomed, they go more grey/black until the fur grows back again. It can be a bit of a struggle to keep the length and keep the white going, whilst battling with the dreaded matting.


----------



## wilfiboy

Clare, Alfie is from the breeder that I sent you the info on.. he is lovely is nt he ?


----------



## Jedicrazy

wilfiboy said:


> Clare, Alfie is from the breeder that I sent you the info on.. he is lovely is nt he ?


Yes gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------



## szahn

*just joined!*

Pretty sure my little guy is a blue roan cockapoo. Or maybe merle. I'm not sure... what do you think? It won't hurt my feelings if you don't think he's not a cockapoo. Until today I thought he might be a blue merle schnoodle. Who knows for sure!


----------



## dmgalley

I think he is beautiful.


----------



## kendal

Yeah alittle blue roan but not a meral. he will probably get a little darker as he gets older.


----------



## Marzi

Scooter is a cutie - love his tail!


----------



## wilfiboy

He's gorgeous xx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Love him! He's looks cockapoo to me but then I've never met a schnoodle . What did the breeder advise you he was?


----------

